# The state of Auburn football



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 27, 2012)

This is not a thread to pile on Auburn.  I am 55 years old and from Alabama and I believe this is the worst Auburn team I have ever seen.  I thought the Doug Barfield years were bad for Auburn, but ,,,,,,

Sorry Auburn fans, I have no love for your team but I grew up with a bunch of AU fans and I know they love AU.   It was funny but now,,,,,, I just don't know.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2012)

Karma


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

I hate everything Aubarn, but it is getting pretty sad. But I wont lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I hate everything Aubarn, but it is getting pretty sad. But I wont lose any sleep over it.



This x 10 ^^^^


----------



## Buck (Oct 27, 2012)

Willie's boys were torched again today?  Shocker..


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think Cheezit sold his soul for that BCSNC while Scam was there and the devil has come for his due.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think Cheezit sold his soul for that BCSNC while Scam was there and the devil has come for his due.



He rode the shirt tail of a once in a life time player. Auburn is loaded with talent and he is being made a fool of.


----------



## tcward (Oct 27, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> I think Cheezit sold his soul for that BCSNC while Scam was there and the devil has come for his due.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

,....


----------



## weagle (Oct 27, 2012)

Why are yall so bitter?  

We've hit the perfect storm and nothing is going right for my Tigers this year, but we still dominate your thoughts and give you nightmares.   Seriously.  We are very bad this year, yall don't have to worry we are going to put the beat down on you that you have come to expect.  Relax.

Auburn expects excellence, and we have proven through the years that we know how to achieve it.   
If you think this is going to last, you are dreaming.  

So I guess my best advice is enjoy it while you can.  

WDE


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

weagle said:


> Why are yall so bitter?
> 
> We've hit the perfect storm and nothing is going right for my Tigers this year, but we still dominate your thoughts and give you nightmares.   Seriously.  We are very bad this year, yall don't have to worry we are going to put the beat down on you that you have come to expect.  Relax.
> 
> ...


We are.......


----------



## weagle (Oct 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> We are.......



Are you?  

Sort of like the few hours a mis-behaving kid has after his mom says "wait till your daddy gets home"


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 27, 2012)

weagle said:


> Are you?
> 
> Sort of like the few hours a mis-behaving kid has after his mom says "wait till your daddy gets home"



The problem is Daddy is still out of town. I dont get scared until Daddys truck pulls in the driveway.......


----------



## weagle (Oct 27, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> The problem is Daddy is still out of town. I dont get scared until Daddys truck pulls in the driveway.......



He won't be home this year.


----------



## TomC (Oct 28, 2012)

For entertainment purposes I have been reading some barn boards over the past few weeks and much of the discussion on these boards is who should be the next HC. Outside of Petrino and a handful of other names that are consistently mentioned many think Malzahn should be considered. Are they blind or has the carnage of 2012  just lead to a heightened state of disillusionment???

Malzahn road the coat tails of that "once in a generation player" just like the rest of them over there……..….ol' Gus was just smart enough to get out before the ship sunk. Smart man!


----------



## Kawaliga (Oct 28, 2012)

*The state of Auburn*



brownceluse said:


> The problem is Daddy is still out of town. I dont get scared until Daddys truck pulls in the driveway.......



Rest assured, daddy is coming with a truckload of payback for all you smartmouths on here.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

Kawaliga said:


> Rest assured, daddy is coming with a truckload of payback for all you smartmouths on here.



I'm a UGA fan. I've taken my fair share so until daddy shows up in the driveway aubarn will the punch line! Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerbuster (Oct 28, 2012)

No matter how bad Auburn looks or is playing this year I'll always stay next to my Tigers. Auburn has plenty of talent this year, not sure why we have had the year we've had this year. Just young I guess. WDE!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey Weagle, we've beat y'all 5 years out of 6 so I don't think we expect to lose to Auburn. We own y'all just as bad as we own Tech.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 28, 2012)

weagle said:


> Why are yall so bitter?
> 
> We've hit the perfect storm and nothing is going right for my Tigers this year, but we still dominate your thoughts and give you nightmares.   Seriously.  We are very bad this year, yall don't have to worry we are going to put the beat down on you that you have come to expect.  Relax.
> 
> ...




I'm certainly not bitter, just baffled...3 years of top 10 classes, multiple coaching changes and this team looks worse than Ole Miss last year.

What in the world is going on down on the plains?

Had dinner with an Aubbie buddy the other night, he's a pretty big booster with a box and all the trimmings, and though he's rabidly loyal he is not one prone to panic...he ain't happy at all.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> ,....



VanGorder looks like a 1980's porn star!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 28, 2012)

*Couldn't happen to a better person....*

I don't dislike auburn. I love it they are a extremely bad football team right now and I hope it lasts as long as they keep their HC.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 28, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Weagle, we've beat y'all 5 years out of 6 so I don't think we expect to lose to Auburn. We own y'all just as bad as we own Tech.



And yet AU has a nc in the last  30 years and jawga ....notta


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 28, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I'm certainly not bitter, just baffled...3 years of top 10 classes, multiple coaching changes and this team looks worse than Ole Miss last year.
> 
> What in the world is going on down on the plains?
> 
> Had dinner with an Aubbie buddy the other night, he's a pretty big booster with a box and all the trimmings, and though he's rabidly loyal he is not one prone to panic...he ain't happy at all.



I am baffled as well Rip its amazing the kids we have and the play you see on the field ...we suck


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2012)

And when was the last time UGA had this few wins at this point in the season? I'll take 1 out of 30 or 40 rather than being embarrased every week.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

riprap said:


> And when was the last time UGA had this few wins at this point in the season? I'll take 1 out of 30 or 40 rather than being embarrased every week.



Pretty good point rip. UGA has done it's best to embaress themselves, but dang even MR hasnt had this bad of a season!


----------



## Beartrkkr (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm thinking this team has quit on him.  This was in the 3rd quarter from a screen shot I found somewhere...


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2012)

Ray Goff won 4 games in his first year. That was his worst. How many of yall have made fun of him?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope they keep CGC around for years!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

riprap said:


> Ray Goff won 4 games in his first year. That was his worst. How many of yall have made fun of him?



Exactly! Oh but rip they won a NC! GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 28, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Exactly! Oh but rip they won a NC! GO DAWGS!



Those season only Cam around once in a blue moon.


----------



## weagle (Oct 28, 2012)

riprap said:


> Ray Goff won 4 games in his first year. That was his worst. How many of yall have made fun of him?



Bring back Ray Goff!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2012)

weagle said:


> Bring back Ray Goff!



No!


----------



## weagle (Oct 28, 2012)

deerbuster said:


> No matter how bad Auburn looks or is playing this year I'll always stay next to my Tigers. Auburn has plenty of talent this year, not sure why we have had the year we've had this year. Just young I guess. WDE!



WDE brother.  We got this.  

At this point we are sort of like a NASCAR driver you see driving a wrecked car around the track at the Daytona 500.  We'll just limp across the finish line and rebuild for the next race.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 28, 2012)

weagle said:


> WDE brother.  We got this.
> 
> At this point we are sort of like a NASCAR driver you see driving a wrecked car around the track at the Daytona 500.  We'll just limp across the finish line and rebuild for the next race.



Yes, but ya'll got Stevie Wonder driving!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 29, 2012)

deerbuster said:


> No matter how bad Auburn looks or is playing this year I'll always stay next to my Tigers. Auburn has plenty of talent this year, not sure why we have had the year we've had this year. Just young I guess. WDE!



_"Auburn has plenty of talent this year"_
 I agree, AU does have talent; AU has had great recruiting for the last 3 or so years so the "Just young I guess" just doesn't flush.  Bama lost 7 defensive starters from last year but has the #1 defense this year.

Chizik, as a head coach, prior to AU (at Iowa St) was was 5-19. In 2008 , his team team ranked 111th in total defense, 115th in passing defense, and 95th in rushing defense.  

Why he was hired, well you would probably have to ask Pat Dye and Bobby Lowder, those 2 control the AU football program but this is your problem.

I am 55 years old, I was born and raised in Alabama, I have lived this rivalry for as long as I can remember.  I believe this is the worst AU team in my life time and I do remember the Doug Barfield years.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2012)

I am not adding anything to be posted on the Auburn board until we finish playing them.  Auburn has always played Georgia tough.  I did wonder about this guy's record when they hired him.

It is bad though.  A friend of mine who is a BIG Auburn man sent me a cartoon with kids trick or treating and it showed them looking in their bag and saying ... ah darn, another set of Auburn tickets.


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2012)

weagle said:


> Bring back Ray Goff!



I think he's all dawg, but yall can try.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 29, 2012)

Shoot, Ray Gump would have to take a pay cut and he'd have to pay someone to watch the 100 Zaxby restaurants he owns.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2012)

I wonder if BVG is kicking himself for taking that job. The falcons were going to fire him, but I think he could of landed a better gig.


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I wonder if BVG is kicking himself for taking that job. The falcons were going to fire him, but I think he could of landed a better gig.



Ga Tech would have been a short move.


----------



## weagle (Oct 29, 2012)

Seriously folks.  

Who cares what his record was before he came to Auburn.  Jay Jacobs hired him and he won a National Championship!
Boom!
You can't get a better hire than Winning a NC.

You must continuously evaluate your program and the direction it is headed.  If you need to make changes, you make changes.  However.  You can't take away NC's and Chizik has one.  

And.

He won a NC!  At Auburn.  Not at Alabama where you get mulligans when you lose at home and don't even win the SEC west or have to play in the SECCC.  At Auburn. Where you can go undefeated and win the SECCC and your bowl game and still not get the NC.

We'll get our program straightened out, but if you think we regret that Jay Jacobs hired Coach Chizik (did I mention he won a NC) you have lost your mind.


----------



## bamajoey (Oct 29, 2012)

Beartrkkr said:


> I'm thinking this team has quit on him.  This was in the 3rd quarter from a screen shot I found somewhere...
> 
> 
> View attachment 695939



The team isn't the only ones that have quit on him.


----------



## weagle (Oct 29, 2012)

bamajoey said:


> The team isn't the only ones that have quit on him.



Picking on young girls with photo shop.  Awesome.  I guarantee that young lady would vote for Obama before she would cheer for Bama.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 30, 2012)

weagle said:


> Picking on young girls with photo shop.  Awesome.  I guarantee that young lady would vote for Obama before she would cheer for Bama.



You sure aren't saying a whole lot concerning the mentality of AU cheerleaders


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 30, 2012)

weagle said:


> Seriously folks.
> 
> Who cares what his record was before he came to Auburn.  Jay Jacobs hired him and he won a National Championship!
> Boom!
> ...



Boohoo,,,,

Cam won that NC, make no mistake about it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 30, 2012)

weagle said:


> Seriously folks.
> 
> Who cares what his record was before he came to Auburn.  Jay Jacobs hired him and he won a National Championship!
> Boom!
> ...



Seriously? You would have a hard time convincing the AU faithful that your argument has validity much less a forum crowd of people who are not All In.


----------



## TomC (Oct 30, 2012)

When you hear comments like, “he won a NC” over and over you get a lot of insight into the problems on the plain. Cam Newton won Auburn a NC plain and simple……which is great but admitting the truth is part of moving forward. Just wish we could have convinced him (Newton that is...not Chiz) to come to Athens!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 30, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Seriously? You would have a hard time convincing the AU faithful that your argument has validity much less a forum crowd of people who are not All In.



Well, you have to consider that the Barn had a 53 year drought, their NC was almost as epic as Moses delivering the Israelites to their promised land.  But, the Israelites were made to wander for 40 years before God allowed them to enter into Israel.

Face it, someone at AU or AU connected had pockets deep enough to buy a ringer for one semester.  That's the crux of AU's *SECOND* NC


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, you have to consider that the Barn had a 53 year drought, their NC was almost as epic as Moses delivering the Israelites to their promised land.  But, the Israelites were made to wander for 40 years before God allowed them to enter into Israel.
> 
> Face it, someone at AU or AU connected had pockets deep enough to buy a ringer for one semester.  That's the crux of AU's *SECOND* NC



Keeping laughing if you want to.......Lord knows I did during the Shula years.

Getting to play for the NC is a lot of luck these days and often depends on record of others.  Bama got to play for it and did not win the conference and even a 2 loss LSU team won the title.  You want to talk about a truly remarkable season, go undefeated.......something that AU has done twice in the last 8 years.

I will say that it appears that Bama will have a great shot at accomplishing that this year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kawaliga said:


> Rest assured, daddy is coming with a truckload of payback for all you smartmouths on here.



Dadi done runoff


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 30, 2012)

Kawaliga said:


> Rest assured, daddy is coming with a truckload of payback for all you smartmouths on here.




If the payback is government bailout funds left over from Colonial Bank tell Lowder to keep it. If it is money taken at gunpoint by the football players, I want no part of it. If it is payback from Cecil's church's offering plate, I don't want it. So keep your payback and give Chiz a 10 year extension.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2012)

fairhope said:


> If the payback is government bailout funds left over from Colonial Bank tell Lowder to keep it. If it is money taken at gunpoint by the football players, I want no part of it. If it is payback from Cecil's church's offering plate, I don't want it. So keep your payback and give Chiz a 10 year extension.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 30, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Dadi done runoff



thats runnoft....


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 30, 2012)

Barners new rivalry cry..... Whoop Troy......


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 30, 2012)

Just wondering is the University of South Alabama has a better ranking than da Barn.


----------



## weagle (Oct 30, 2012)

You guys still here?  Why are you so scared of Auburn.  We are as down as we have ever been and we still dominate your thoughts.

It's evident in the fact that I can spin you guys up like a top.  

Hind sight is usually 20-20 but you folks seem to be blind.  Given what is now historical fact that Coach Chizik came in and won a National Championship would you still go back and not hire him?  If you say yes, you are just a fool.  

Coach Chizik won't be coach forever at Auburn, nor Saban at Bama, Miles at LSU or Richt at UGA.  But to think that hiring a coach that came in and won a NC is a mistake shows the dept that Auburn has gotten into your brains.  

OK yall are properly spun up again.  How bout putting some thought into it before you post the same old non-sense.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 30, 2012)

Not an Auburn fan but have many friends on both sides of the river that are.

No reason to be so critical.  ALL coaches and programs have ridden some really good players while they had 'em and have since had up and down years-- FL and Tebow, UGA and Herschel, AU and Cam Newton, etc. etc.

I'm a huge UGA fan but can think of no program that has accomplished less with more talent than UGA.

Auburn will be back, and soon but it may be tougher because it seems now they're losing the recruiting battle with AL, UGA, and FL.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2012)

weagle said:


> You guys still here?  Why are you so scared of Auburn.  We are as down as we have ever been and we still dominate your thoughts.
> 
> It's evident in the fact that I can spin you guys up like a top.
> 
> ...



This has nothing to do with y'all's nc. This has everything to do with how bad y'all suck this year. Yale sucked last year too but that's irrelevant. Y'all suck bad! Y'all suck out loud. Y'all suck when it's quiet. Y'all suck in every way shape and form! Y'all might even be an example in next years new addition in webster dictionary for all I know. Y'all put the s in suck! For the life of me I can't get why trooper can wave a towel and y'all win and now y'all can't! Makes no sense. Cheezit sucks, VG sucks, and everybody knows Willie Martinez sucks! Did I say y'all suck?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just wait til bamas third team and volunteers from the band brass section put up a hundred on them.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This has nothing to do with y'all's nc. This has everything to do with how bad y'all suck this year. Yale sucked last year too but that's irrelevant. Y'all suck bad! Y'all suck out loud. Y'all suck when it's quiet. Y'all suck in every way shape and form! Y'all might even be an example in next years new addition in webster dictionary for all I know. Y'all put the s in suck! For the life of me I can't get why trooper can wave a towel and y'all win and now y'all can't! Makes no sense. Cheezit sucks, VG sucks, and everybody knows Willie Martinez sucks! Did I say y'all suck?



Dude...........you owe me a new keyboard........


----------



## weagle (Oct 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This has nothing to do with y'all's nc. This has everything to do with how bad y'all suck this year. Yale sucked last year too but that's irrelevant. Y'all suck bad! Y'all suck out loud. Y'all suck when it's quiet. Y'all suck in every way shape and form! Y'all might even be an example in next years new addition in webster dictionary for all I know. Y'all put the s in suck! For the life of me I can't get why trooper can wave a towel and y'all win and now y'all can't! Makes no sense. Cheezit sucks, VG sucks, and everybody knows Willie Martinez sucks! Did I say y'all suck?



Master of the obvious, award winner you are


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 30, 2012)

The thing I hate about it most is,...ya'll are hurtin our "strength of schedule"


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2012)

weagle said:


> Master of the obvious, award winner you are


Every once in a while I get lucky..... Just cuting the fool. I know yall we'll be back. At least I think you will!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 30, 2012)

I jsut read today that Sheridan is still claiming that Aubbie is under investigation by the NCAA...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 30, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I jsut read today that Sheridan is still claiming that Aubbie is under investigation by the NCAA...



I saw something about it last night...something about 2 coaches being pulled from the recruiting trail.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I jsut read today that Sheridan is still claiming that Aubbie is under investigation by the NCAA...



No way spots said Not Guilty!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 30, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I saw something about it last night...something about 2 coaches being pulled from the recruiting trail.



Because coaches are always on the road during game week......DS has tried and tried to catch fish with his bait sounds like he caught a few more in mobile last night....maybe  something will stick but I wouldnt hold my breath


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2012)

Whatever happened to the bag man?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Whatever happened to the bag man?


 
Speaking of Danny Sheridan.....
http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2012/10/ncaa_is_investigating_auburn_d.html


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Speaking of Danny Sheridan.....
> http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2012/10/ncaa_is_investigating_auburn_d.html



Hmm......


----------



## weagle (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok the cat is out of the bag.  This is all a grand scheme to throw the NCAA off our trail.  After all, no team that has lost to Vanderbilt and Ole Miss in the same season has ever been charged by the NCAA..  Look it up.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 31, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Whatever happened to the bag man?



I believe Sheridan meant the Teabag man.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This has nothing to do with y'all's nc. This has everything to do with how bad y'all suck this year. Yale sucked last year too but that's irrelevant. Y'all suck bad! Y'all suck out loud. Y'all suck when it's quiet. Y'all suck in every way shape and form! Y'all might even be an example in next years new addition in webster dictionary for all I know. Y'all put the s in suck! For the life of me I can't get why trooper can wave a towel and y'all win and now y'all can't! Makes no sense. Cheezit sucks, VG sucks, and everybody knows Willie Martinez sucks! Did I say y'all suck?




Dang, that was funny!! 

I actually, ALMOST feel sorry for them...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 31, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This has nothing to do with y'all's nc. This has everything to do with how bad y'all suck this year. Yale sucked last year too but that's irrelevant. Y'all suck bad! Y'all suck out loud. Y'all suck when it's quiet. Y'all suck in every way shape and form! Y'all might even be an example in next years new addition in webster dictionary for all I know. Y'all put the s in suck! For the life of me I can't get why trooper can wave a towel and y'all win and now y'all can't! Makes no sense. Cheezit sucks, VG sucks, and everybody knows Willie Martinez sucks! Did I say y'all suck?



uhhhhh, what are you trying to say???????


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hmmmm....  No comment....

*V*


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 31, 2012)

I read somewhere this morning that the Barn is ranked # 111, the University of South Alabama is ranked #110.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 31, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I read somewhere this morning that the Barn is ranked # 111, the University of South Alabama is ranked #110.



Top 125...


----------



## weagle (Oct 31, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I read somewhere this morning that the Barn is ranked # 111, the University of South Alabama is ranked #110.



Can't go Worst to First from the top ten.  All part of the plan.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 31, 2012)

weagle said:


> Can't go Worst to First from the top ten.  All part of the plan.



I like your optimism!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 31, 2012)

weagle said:


> All part of the plan.



I'm all ears,,,,


----------



## Buck (Oct 31, 2012)

Weagle I have to give you props for taking the heat with such class Brotha.  Appears all the other Aubby fans around here have bailed but your still here taking it on the chin.  Props again to ya, Brotha..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 31, 2012)

Buck said:


> Weagle I have to give you props for taking the heat with such class Brotha.  Appears all the other Aubby fans around here have bailed but your still here taking it on the chin.  Props again to ya, Brotha..



Ditto


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 31, 2012)

Not all AU fans have left ,I don't post much anyway but I am still and will always be an AU fan

WDE


----------



## weagle (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm an Auburn Fan and a College football fan.  I see things through Blue and Orange lenses, and I'm proud of it.   I was a freshman playing for Doug Barfield when Tennessee came to Jordan Hare and whipped us 42-0,  and I was a Senior playing for Pat Dye when we won the SEC Championship and beat Michigan in the Sugar Bowl.  That's life in the SEC.

Just because this year's team is terrible, I'm not going to turn in my Tiger Stripes.

BTW,The Bagman has informed me we have another ringer lined up and he's twins.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2012)

weagle said:


> I'm an Auburn Fan and a College football fan.  I see things through Blue and Orange lenses, and I'm proud of it.   I was a freshman playing for Doug Barfield when Tennessee came to Jordan Hare and whipped us 42-0,  and I was a Senior playing for Pat Dye when we won the SEC Championship and beat Michigan in the Sugar Bowl.  That's life in the SEC.
> 
> Just because this year's team is terrible, I'm not going to turn in my Tiger Stripes.
> 
> BTW,The Bagman has informed me we have another ringer lined up and he's twins.


 There is no doubt things will get better for yall! When your team struggles you see who the real fans are that for sure!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> There is no doubt things will get better for yall! When your team struggles you see who the real fans are that for sure!



I went through some "not so good" years with Bama.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Support your team, no matter what!!!*



Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I went through some "not so good" years with Bama.



ALWAYS... ALWAYS... ALWAYS... Support the team through thick and thin!!!

I heard that they are adding 10,000 more seats a Bryant Denny...

Also heard they are adding 500 more exits at Jordan Hare!!!

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 1, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> ALWAYS... ALWAYS... ALWAYS... Support the team through thick and thin!!!
> 
> I heard that they are adding 10,000 more seats a Bryant Denny...
> 
> ...



That's cold.

But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 1, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> ALWAYS... ALWAYS... ALWAYS... Support the team through thick and thin!!!
> 
> I heard that they are adding 10,000 more seats a Bryant Denny...
> 
> ...



from all the empty seats they showed toward the end of the game, that should be enough exits so that each fan can call one his own.


----------



## bamajoey (Nov 4, 2012)

Things may be looking up for AU. I wonder if Chizik knows why Patrino was in Auburn this past week.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 4, 2012)

bamajoey said:


> Things may be looking up for AU. I wonder if Chizik knows why Patrino was in Auburn this past week.



He was telling them what to do in preparation for Skip Holtz coming on board.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 5, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> The thing I hate about it most is,...ya'll are hurtin our "strength of schedule"



Ed Zachary, gives Jet Jockey the motivation to say "bama doesn't play anyone"


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 5, 2012)

bamajoey said:


> Things may be looking up for AU. I wonder if Chizik knows why Patrino was in Auburn this past week.



Chiz needs to have someone at the Auburn airport watching for private jets coming and going; Tubs can vouch for that.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 5, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Chiz needs to have someone at the Auburn airport watching for private jets coming and going; Tubs can vouch for that.



Only difference is Chiz knows its coming


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 15, 2012)

my AU friend at work claims he is hearing Jimbo Fisher as new head coach at the barn, says he can't get along with admin folks at FSU, hates em' and he is from bama.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 15, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> my AU friend at work claims he is hearing Jimbo Fisher as new head coach at the barn, says he can't get along with admin folks at FSU, hates em' and he is from bama.



It'd blow my mind if that were the case.  FSU is giving Jimbo everything he's asked for.  

Jimbo is from West Virginia.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 15, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> my AU friend at work claims he is hearing Jimbo Fisher as new head coach at the barn, says he can't get along with admin folks at FSU, hates em' and he is from bama.



My personal opinion, is that Bobby Petrino will be Auburn's next HC.  No sources, just my opinion.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> My personal opinion, is that Bobby Petrino will be Auburn's next HC.  No sources, just my opinion.



I heard it's goin to be Pat Dye and Bobby Lowder will be the new AD


----------



## garnede (Nov 15, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, you have to consider that the Barn had a 53 year drought, their NC was almost as epic as Moses delivering the Israelites to their promised land.  But, the Israelites were made to wander for 40 years before God allowed them to enter into Israel.
> 
> Face it, someone at AU or AU connected had pockets deep enough to buy a ringer for one semester.  That's the crux of AU's *SECOND* NC



Of course if we claimed national championships like bama, we would have to add 1910, 1913, 1914, 1958, 1983, 1993, and 2004 to 1951 and 2010. so not so much like the Israelites.  I don't know why Auburn does not claim some of these, even the NCAA list Auburn as the NC for 1913.

It does not matter what Auburn does at coach, we'll be just fine.  All of the last 4 coaches(counting Chizik) had 11 win seasons.  3 of them had undefeated seasons, including wins against good bama coaches/teams. Whether we keep Chizik or find a new coach, well be back and fast.  This team is loaded with talent and will be back to beating bama in no time.



skeeter24 said:


> You want to talk about a truly remarkable season, go undefeated.......something that AU has done twice in the last 8 years.
> 
> I will say that it appears that Bama will have a great shot at accomplishing that this year.



Or not.


----------



## garnede (Nov 15, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> My personal opinion, is that Bobby Petrino will be Auburn's next HC.  No sources, just my opinion.



I think you wrong.  Petrino is a great offensive coach and I can see why kentucky would go after him, but not auburn.  Kentucky is a perennial bottom dweller in football and should be willing to take a risk on a great coach with baggage.  Auburn on the other hand is a perennial top 15 team and does not have to settle for damaged goods. If Auburn hired Petrino I would be seriously surprised and disappointed.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2012)

Garnede if you want some humor in your day look up Bama's 1941 National Title. It appears they finished second or third in SEC and still declared themselves champs.


----------



## cafish (Nov 16, 2012)

some funny stuff on this thread -some true,some not---but think about it,ever since that ol-boy from BAMA wet on that big tree things has went down hill over there in the plains


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 17, 2012)

What I think is bad is Ga Sou knocked UGA off the line AU could not. Something is wrong with my beloved AU tigers cant wait for a change.   Oh and WDE


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2022)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> This is not a thread to pile on Auburn.  I am 55 years old and from Alabama and I believe this is the worst Auburn team I have ever seen.  I thought the Doug Barfield years were bad for Auburn, but ,,,,,,
> 
> Sorry Auburn fans, I have no love for your team but I grew up with a bunch of AU fans and I know they love AU.   It was funny but now,,,,,, I just don't know.


Back to back 6 win seasons. Players and coaches leaving the program. I do think this is the worst Auburn team. Ever.


----------

